# So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut



## Shmendrick (5. Juni 2011)

*So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Hatte gestern endlich den Alpenföhn Peter bekommen und hab mich heute an den Einbau gemacht.(Bilder seht ihr im Anhang)

Inhalt:

Kühler
Beschreibung Deutsch/Englisch
Schrauben ohne Ende
Kühlerpaste(gleich in den Müll)
Halterung für die Lüfter
Backplatte
Kühlkörper

Lüfter: 2x Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost


Das Aufsetzen des Kühlers ging recht einfach von Hand,ausgetauscht werden mußten die halterungen für den Kühler da sie nicht zu meiner Gtx570 paßten,dafür gabs ja dann die für die Nvidias.Was etwas Fummelei war,waren die Befestigungsmuttern.Da mußte trotz Federaufsatz etwas druck ausgebübt um die Befestigen zu können.Auch sollten die Abstandhalterschrauben nicht zu fest geschraubt werden da diese leicht überdrehen können,gibt so kein Festschraubgefühl wann genug festgedreht ist.

Positiv fand ich endlich mal ne Bedienungsanleitung auf Deutsch/Englisch,wobei ich bemängeln muß das einfach viel zuviel Schrauben vorhanden sind und gerade die für die Lüfterhalterung nicht richtig beschrieben sind,hält man sich an die Anleitung sucht man sich nen Wolf,angegeben werden zb. 4 kleine Schrauben in 4 Ausführungen brauchen tut man aber im Endeffekt nur 1 von und davon die langen.

Spannungswandler hab ich jetzt nicht ausgetauscht hab ich die vom vorherigen Kühler weiterbenutzt(war auch zu faul die runter zu machen,waren aber wohl eh die gleichen,gleiche farbe und Form)

Die Lüfter sind an der halterung echt Bombenfest befestigt da wackelt nix.Empfehlen kann ich hier die Alpenföhn 120er Wing Boost,Gehäuse ist mit Gummi ummantelt,sind für mich selbst aauf 1500U/Min nicht wirklich hörbar.Auch gibt es einen Fixierungsmöglichkeit um die Lüfter miteinander zu verschrauben(seht ihr auf einem der Bilder.Mitgeliefert werden auch 2 Volt Adapter jeweils 1 5V und 1 7V.,hab ich jetzt nicht benutzt hängen bei mir eh an der Lüftersteuerung.

Sehr Positiv möcht ich hier anmercken das die Schwarze Lüfterschiene per ausen Platte nochmals nochmals fixiert werden kann,das war z.b bei der Schiene des Mk13 nicht möglich deshalb hing die nei mir nicht so fest,da die Blenden bei mir per Schnellspanner festgehalten werden und nicht verschraubt wie bei andern Gehäusen.Also eine Bombensichere befestigung der Schiene ist hier bei Wunsch möglich(würde Foto anhängen aber da hinten alles Silber ist wär die wohl nicht zu erkennen)Die Schwarze Schiene mußte bei mir nach ausen gedreht werden,seht ihr aber glaube auf nem Bild sont wäre der Einbau der Lüfter nicht möglich gewesen.

Oki dann mal zum Wichtigen,muß hier aber anmercken mein Luftstrom ist nicht wirklich Optimal muß hier noch die Verkabelung ändern,auch hängt das Modul der Lüftersteuerung unter einem der Lüfter.

Idle Temp. liegt bei mir im Moment bei 37-40C. wie die in ihren tests auf 22-25 C, is mir nicht ganz klar,(wohl Klimatisierter raum und offenes Gehäuse).Im Spiel Dungeon and Dragons Online max. 64C. und ich hab mal echt auf Effekte gefeuert mit meinem Zauberer,wenn vorbei war ging Temp. gleich wieder um 7-8C. runter also im Schnitt so 57-58C.Hier ist ne Verbesserung von ca. 10-15C. gegenüber dem MK 13 festzustellen.ich werd das mal in nem raid testen,mal zum Drachen Raid gehen da geht der Punk ab Effektemäßig.

Mehr tests folgen,hab aber grad kein Bock ist Sonntag und ich bin grad zu faul

Hoffe das gab euch nen kurzen Einblick,mir fällt jetzt auch nicht mehr wirklich was ein was ich schreiben könnte.

P.s: Schreibfehler sind gewollt und der Finder darf sie behalten


----------



## needit (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Wieso hast du das nicht in dein anderen Thread geschrieben^^


----------



## hwk (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

du hättest die Grundplatte eigentlich auch drauf lassen können o.O jedenfalls wurde behauptet, dass er damit auch drauf passt, was der Karte mehr Stabilität gegeben hätte und die Wandler wahrscheinlich etwas besser gekühlt hätte, oder war deine Karte kein Referenzdesign? oder war die Platte schon weg wegen dem MK-13 und du hast sie nicht mehr?^^

Die Temperaturen wundern mich, hab ich mehr erwartet^^, mein Xtreme Plus macht ~25°C Idle auf meiner GTX 580 und ~56°C Max. in Spielen bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit


----------



## Hübie (5. Juni 2011)

Hm. Danke für den Bericht. Es wäre gut, wenn du noch diverse Belastungstests machst und die Temps mittels Afterburner logst und hier postest 
Ich überlege stark mir den Peter zu holen. Hast du die Möglichkeit die Lautstärke mit einer Kamera aufzunehmen?? Am besten in Zockerposition und ein paar Worten


----------



## Shmendrick (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

@needit net jeder ließt hier alle Posts durch^^
@hwk Platte hatte ich leider nicht mehr hatte ich nach erstem Lüfterwechsel weggeworfen


----------



## hwk (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> @needit net jeder ließt hier alle Posts durch^^
> @hwk Platte hatte ich leider nicht mehr hatte ich nach erstem Lüfterwechsel weggeworfen


 
Und wenn die Karte ma stirbt? ^^ Oder hast sie sowieso von nem Hersteller, der bei einem Kühlerwechsel nicht kulant ist?^^


----------



## Shmendrick (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Karte ist von Gainward die lachen mich dann wohl aus wenn ich die Umtauschen will^^

Also was mich schon irgendwie wundert is die idle Temp.,die Spiele Temp find ich jetzt oki also mit 54-60 kann ich echt leben das is immer noch um 10-15 besser als mit dem Mk13.Hab mal den 3Dmark11 basic durchlaufen lassen und da kam sich nicht über 77C. drüber was auch wieder so ca. 10 C. besser ist.Wie ich oben schrieb mit Optimierten Lüftermanagement bzw Luftstrom is da noch mehr drin.

@Hübi werd heut Abend mal mit Afterburner testen,wir wollen Dawn of War 2 Spielen das fordert die Graka ja eh immer wie Heindoof(weiß der Teufel wieso).


----------



## hwk (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Karte ist von Gainward die lachen mich dann wohl aus wenn ich die Umtauschen will^^
> 
> Also was mich schon irgendwie wundert is die idle Temp.,die Spiele Temp find ich jetzt oki also mit 54-60 kann ich echt leben das is immer noch um 10-15 besser als mit dem Mk13.Hab mal den 3Dmark11 basic durchlaufen lassen und da kam sich nicht über 77C. drüber was auch wieder so ca. 10 C. besser ist.Wie ich oben schrieb mit Optimierten Lüftermanagement bzw Luftstrom is da noch mehr drin.
> 
> @Hübi werd heut Abend mal mit Afterburner testen,wir wollen Dawn of War 2 Spielen das fordert die Graka ja eh immer wie Heindoof(weiß der Teufel wieso).


Na dann ist ja gut ^^, 2 Monitore dran? das würde die Idle Temp erklären :>


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Meine Asus GTX 570 DCII hat bei 10% Lüftergeschwindigkeit auch 43° im idle.
Bei einem Monitor.

Danke für den Bericht, ist interessant zu lesen.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Verstehe zwar den Sinn nicht wirklich, sieht aber ganz gut aus.


----------



## Pumpi (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*



> Im Spiel Dungeon and Dragons Online max. 64C.


 
Ich hoffe das ist ein Ergebnis bei dem deine GPU mit 900Mhz gelaufen ist, denn ansonsten sind 80€ für so eine Luftkühlung doch ein wenig zu viel Geld. Gemessen an Luft *und* Wasserkühlung.

Aber trotzdem Danke für den Einblick


----------



## facehugger (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Eine Idle-Temp von 37-40°C ist doch ganz ok, schließlich haben wir schon Sommer draußen und in meiner Bude herschen aktuell auch knapp 28-29°C Es kommt ja eh auf die Werte unter Last an und da schaut es doch ganz ordentlich aus... Vielleicht bringen 2x140mm-Luffis noch bessere Ergebnisse.

Gruß


----------



## Kev95 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*



facehugger schrieb:


> Eine Idle-Temp von 37-40°C ist doch ganz ok, schließlich haben wir schon Sommer draußen und in meiner Bude herschen aktuell auch knapp 28-29°C


 Wie bekommste denn im Haus 29°C hin?
Bei mir sind 22°C höchstens.


----------



## Fandevarth (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Also ich finde die Werte auch mehr als klasse...vorallem wenn man bedenkt, welche Zimmertemperatur herscht
Danke schonmal für den ersten kurzen "Live" Einblick in das Produkt. Werd den mir jetzt auf jeden Fall auch gleich bei Caseking bestellen.
Hat mich vollends überzeugt! Gerade weil du sichlerlich durch ein besseres Kabel Management noch mehr Leistung rausholen kannst

Greez


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Wie bekommste denn im Haus 29°C hin?
> Bei mir sind 22°C höchstens.


 
Bei mir hats auch 30° drinnen. Dachgeschosswohnung halt.


----------



## facehugger (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Bei mir hats auch 30° drinnen.


Tja, bei mir knallt die liebe Sonne von früh um 7.00 Uhr bis nachmittags 16.30 Uhr voll in meine Wohnung. Da hilft auch abdunkeln und lüften nicht allzuviel Gut, das ich meinen Riesenventilator *und *mein HAF932 habe

Gruß


----------



## Shmendrick (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Also um hier mal den vergleich mit ner Wakü zu ziehen da ja einige mit preis kommen,für jemand wie mich der 0 Erfahrung mit Wakü und für ne Graka einfach keine verbauen will,fällt die Wahl halt ganz einfach auf nen guten Kühler sammt Lüfter.Und da ich bei ner Wakü auch auf Qualität setzen würde glaube ich das ein preis von ca. 50-70€ je nachdem ob Lüfter vorhanden sind,weil ohne Lüfter nur knappe 50€ für Kühler von keiner Wakü zu topen sind,vor allem bin ich mehr oder minder Wartungsfrei.

@Pumpi ja lief auf 900mhz und Spiel selber auf Very High,zu Ultra macht das kein Unterschied.

Kleine Anmerkung,die Lüfter machen dann schon ganz schön Rabatz auf 1500U/Min viel mir nur net wegen lauter Musik auf,werde Morgen mal die Silentwings dranhängen wie dann die Lautstärke und leistung ist.


----------



## Fandevarth (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Jeb da kann ich eben auch ein Lied von singen...drecks dachgeschoss^^
Aber ich hab mir das grad nochmal angeschaut mit den Temps...Auf den ersten blick dachte ich nämlich auch dass das viel wäre mit dem Max Wert von 40°C im Idle. bei der Zimmertermperatur von 29°C ist die GPU aber nur 11°C "warm" und das finde ich doch für Luftkühlung ganz beachtlich. Bin jetzt grad nur am Überlegen ob ich nicht gleich noch das 140er Wing Boost Bundle bestellen soll...Denke zwar dass das im Idle nix bringen wird aber evtl. unter Load...oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Shmendrick (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Die 140er werden nicht Passen denke ich,ich hatte auch erst das Mk13 140er Set und da konnte ich die Schiene nicht nutzen und bin dann wieder auf 120er zurück.Lieber da ruhige mit gutem Luftdurchsatz kaufen.Hatte ich Caseking auch per Mail geschrieben das die 140er zu groß sind.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Also ich hab den Shaman auf meiner GTX580 mit dem G2.
Raumtemperatur 28°

Nach ca. 10 Minuten GPU Tool mit einer GPU Auslastung von 98% habe ich 65°.
Daher kommen mir die Peter Temps auch ein wenig hoch vor oder er ist halt nicht so gut wie man gedacht hatte. Damit käme er nicht an den Shaman ran.
Vorausgesetzt der Anpressdruck stimmt und die Paste wurde richtig aufgebracht.

edit: auf 900MHz GPU Takt ca. 70°.


----------



## Fandevarth (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Alles klar, dann nehm ich auch das 120er Wing Boost Bundle.
Ich poste dann mal die Werte wenn ich das Teil auf meine 480er drauf habe
Mal sehen, wie er sich gegen den Arctic Accellero Xtreme schlägt...


----------



## Shmendrick (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

@Fandevath falls du ne Lüftersteuerung hast regle sie auf ca. 1100 U/Min runter dann sind die sehr leise,Temp unterschiede kann ich nicht festellen als wenn sie mit 1500U/Min laufen.

In Sachen Temp. ich denke es kommt hier sehr aufs System,also Luftstrom verbaute Komponenten die nunmal auch Abwärme liefern und vor allem das Gehäuse,denke mir fehlt hier nen Lüfter der Luft rausbläßt,mal den 2ten Lüfter von meinem Cpu Kühler vielleicht mal ans gehäuse,oder ich hol mir noch 140er und häng den hinten dran damit einfach mehr Luft rausgeht.Grakalüfter blasen Luft ja net wirklich ausm gehäuse raus auser halt die Standradlüfter.Hier sollte mal ein hersteller drüber nachdenken ob da nicht ein Aufsatz möglich wäre hinten an der Blende der lauft ausem gehäuse zieht,falls das möglich wäre.Ne Idee für sowas hätte ich hab blos 0 Ingeneurbastel Wissen um sowas zu realisieren bzw zu bauen


----------



## TheMechanic (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Eventuell meinst du sowas:

Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.


----------



## Shmendrick (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Waaah wo kann man sowas kaufen?

habs gefunden^^


----------



## TheMechanic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Falls du dir so ein Teil zulegen solltest, würde ich mich über einen kleinen "Erfahrungsbericht" freuen


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

kann man den auch für andere Gehäuse verwenden?


----------



## bfgc-lite (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*



facehugger schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir knallt die liebe Sonne von früh um 7.00 Uhr bis nachmittags 16.30 Uhr voll in meine Wohnung. Da hilft auch abdunkeln und lüften nicht allzuviel Gut, das ich meinen Riesenventilator *und *mein HAF932 habe
> 
> Gruß


 
läuft... 
Also letztes Jahr kam ich auch fast auf über 38°C im Hochsommer. 
Da sind unter den momentanen Bedingungen 37-40°C auch ok, paar Stündchen brauch die WLP mit unter um ihre volle Leistung zu entfalten.
Meine Amp rumpelt nach´m Kaltstart jetzt mit 30 Grad im Zimmer auch schnell an 40 Grad im Idle ran, nach Last geht´s gar nimmer unter 40. 
Bischen Feintuning an der Lüftersteuerung und der Peter schiebt leise seine 5-7 Grad über Zimmertemperatur, denke ich.


----------



## TheMechanic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> kann man den auch für andere Gehäuse verwenden?



Sollte auch bei anderen Gehäusen passen.

"Compatible with most of ATX case" (Zitat LianLi homepage)


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Die 140er werden nicht Passen denke ich,ich hatte auch erst das Mk13 140er Set und da konnte ich die Schiene nicht nutzen und bin dann wieder auf 120er zurück.Lieber da ruhige mit gutem Luftdurchsatz kaufen.Hatte ich Caseking auch per Mail geschrieben das die 140er zu groß sind.


 na aber beim Peter passen bis zu 4x140mm druff...2x ist gar kein Prob. Hab mir den auch bestellt mit 2x140mm Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK1...auf die Temps bin ich dann mal gespannt...hoffe nur der wird endlich mal versendet.
@The Mechanic
cool aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich viel mehr bringt...gibt leider kein Review oder Tests zu dem Teil.


----------



## Rail (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

hab so einen ähnlichen lian li vga cooler siehe sig. aber ich muss sagen das teil bringt wenns hoch kommt vielleicht 4-5° ok meiner sitzt innen aber schon komisch das konzept von der rückseite luft abzusaugen da die meistens heiss ist da vom 120 rausgeblasen...würde aufgehen wenn der pc hinten nicht an der wand stehen würde. und rausblasen (lüfter umgedreht bringt auch nicht viel da erstmal ein von den zwei pci slotblechen durch den lüfter verdeckt ist und das gehäuse nicht metallgeschlossen ist überall kleine ritzen zudem wird die heisse luft nur verwirbelt. villeicht bringt der von dir verlinkte ja mehr aber glaub nicht für solche geschichten sind radiallüfter besser geeignet


----------



## TheMechanic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

@rail

Dein VGA-Cooler saugt Luft aus dem Gehäuse? So wie du ihn eingebaut hast macht der auch so gut wie keinen Sinn!
So wie der eingebaut ist, sollte er Luft von unten auf die Grafikkarte pusten anstatt den Lüftern die Luft wegsaugen.
Wenn du deine warme Abluft von deiner Grafikkarte abführen möchtest,  sollte der Cooler über der Karte mit der Öffnung nach unten installiert  werden, da warme Luft von der Karte nach oben steigt. Dazu müsste die  Grafikkarte aber ein paar Slots tiefer rutschen um Platz über der Karte  zu bekommen, was nur bei sehr teuren high-end boards möglich ist (zwecks  PCIe-Lanes Anbindung der unteren Steckplätze)
Dann wär es allerdings ideal, da GPU und CPU so fast von einander thermisch abgeschirmt sind


----------



## Rail (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

hi,

ja genaus das ist das prob, habe aber die lüfter so eingebaut dass sie reinpusten nur das dumme ist dass die luft hinterm pc schon warm ist wegen dem hinteren 120er..andersrum bringts bei mir gar nix habs schon ausprobiert die warme luft wird nicht richtig abgeführt. 

das was du sagt stimmt natürlich leider ist der 16er lane ganz oben. zweiter nachteil von dem ding ist dass es ziemlich viel platz einnimmt und die zufuhr vom vorderen 140er behindert. wie gesagt es bringt ca 3 bis 5° also bleibts erstmal drinne. 

aber nochmal zum raussaugen wie beim feature auf der lian li seite taugt das teil mmn gar nicht. siehe anhang wenn es so funktionieren würde wärs ok aber die axiallüfter saugen von oben und ich glaub es werden durch verwirbelung und bauweise max 30% ausm gehäuse geführt das hab ich gemerkt als ich die beiden 120er voll aufgedreht hab hinten kommt nicht viel raus. gerade beim hinteren 120er also der der weiter drinnen im gehäuse sitzt geht kaum was zur seite raus sondern wird nur verwirbelt.


----------



## meratheus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

37-40 Grad Celcius unter Idle erreiche ich um diese Jahreszeit mit meiner GTX570 SC bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl im Ref. Design. 77 Grad Celcius unter 3D Mark sind für meinen Geschmack etwas zuhoch für solch einen Kühler. Wie hoch ist dein GPU-Clock und deine VID? Laut dem kurzen Test von PCGH Marc Ausgabe 06/2011 erreichte die übertaktete 6970 (900/2800 1.2V) mit 2x 140mm BQ UCS SW @7V nur 58 Grad unter Crysis und 73 Grad mit PCGH VGA Tool.


----------



## TheMechanic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Ich selbst hab diesen VGA-Cooler von LianLi. Quasi gleiches Prinzip als deins. Der führt die Abluft meiner Grafikkarte (gtx 460 hawk) ganz gut ab. Hab jedoch den Serienlüfter gegen einen Prolimatech blue Vortex 140 ersetzt. Der hat nen ordentlichen airflow. Sicherlich wird einiges an Potential vernichtet, da der Lüfter ja praktisch gegen eine Wand pustet und der Luftstrom erst um 90° umgeleitet wird bevor er das Gehäuse verlässt, jedoch kommt bei meinem Coolingkit schon ordentlich warme Luft hinten raus.

Meine Karte wird dadurch nur minimal kälter (1-2°C) jedoch heizt sich mein Gehäuse so gut wie garnicht auf.


----------



## Shmendrick (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

@Themechanic danke für die info also um gehäuse Temp gehts mir dabei eigentlich auch,da durch die Grakakühlung doch sehr viel Luft verwirbelt wird.


----------



## Shmendrick (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Also hab mir jetzt den Zusätzlichen PCIslotlüfter von Lian Li geholt,im Moment bin ich mir noch net so sicher ob der wirklich was nutzt,ich hab den Lüfter so eingesetzt das er Luft aus dem gehäuse zieht.Nach 2 Std Spielen kann ich sagen das ich die Lüfter um ca. 200-300U/Min runterregeln konnte bei gleichen tenps,Als Lüfter nutze ich ne Bequiet Siletwings auf 900U/Min,denke mit nem starken Durchsatzlüfter wären noch bessere Temps möglich.Im Moment auf very High in den Spiel Settings ca. 61-63C.

Ansonsten maln 20€ Test


----------



## TheMechanic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: So Alpenföhn Peter verbaut*

Danke für die Info! Deine Erfahrungen spiegeln sich mit meinen ungefähr wieder. 
Temperaturabsenkung hab ich an der Grafikarte auch kaum, das Gehäuse heizt sich halt nicht mehr so stark auf.


----------

